# 300zx fuel pump problem



## 1badtoy (Oct 20, 2005)

hello everyone i am a newbie. i have a question my fuel pump was coming on then all of asudden it doesnt come on anymore car want start unless i spray gas into manifold.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds like maybe the relay. Or the pump is going out and overheating the relay. Do a current draw test on the pump. The FSM is definitely your friend in this case.


----------

